# In Flanders Fields



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Here is a piece I wrote for a competition. The task was to set the words of John McCrae's poem "In Flanders Fields" to music. So far, I believe, I am the only entrant, so I stand a fairly good chance of winning 

Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

awesome! sensing some strong schnittke choir concerto inspiration ;] very cool harmonic progression.


----------

